# Touchscreen not working...



## timepassman (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi,

Guys, I really need your help.

I installed ez recovery inorder to flash twrp recovery in ICS. After rebooting, I saw that i still had stock recovery but now touchscreen stopped working.

Now I can access odin + stock recovery. i installed stock ROMS 
CI200_I200VRALH2_I200VZWLH2_842991_REV04_user_low_ship.tar
stock.VRALG4.system.img.tar

but I still can't get touchscreen working.

Please help.


----------



## ghost901 (Nov 24, 2012)

You should of flashed twrp with ADB. Unfortunately as far as I know there isn't a fix for this.


----------



## timepassman (Aug 15, 2013)

But I can access both odin and stock recovery mode. ez recovery didn't flashed as we need to download the 'img' for twrp also which i thought it will do it automatically.

honestly i can't figure out what touchscreen got to do with these rom









From my research on other devices, it says install the latest stock rom which will have updated drivers.

Is there any way I can install ME1 (stock) rom in it? (Note: i cannot enable root or usb debugging as touchscreen is not working)

or, is there any rom with these options enabled by default?

Also what file is this: 
stock.VRALG4.system.img.tar.md5


----------



## swarlesbarkely (Mar 19, 2013)

Did the same thing. Factory reset through stock recovery and bring it in for a new one. There's no fix.


----------

